# Why can't we keep it?



## lizardjasper (Jan 19, 2013)

Found this article in the local paper yesterday and found it quite amusing. 
It also brought up a question that I didn't know the answer to. Is anyone, apart from large marine aquariums especially equipped, allowed to own sea snakes? If so, then is there a special license required along wit special living conditions other than a a tropical salt water tank, and if not...well that I can understand.


----------



## -Peter (Jan 19, 2013)

As far as I am aware sea snakes cannot be kept except on a research permit. They do not do well in captivity. The snake in the photo will most likely be dead by now.


----------



## Radar (Jan 19, 2013)

Research permit required...


----------



## Burnerism (Jan 19, 2013)

Buy a water python!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Jan 20, 2013)

The keeping info in Qld is an absolute pain to try and sort through. The person that did overall organisation has appalling communication skills. You have a range of categories and they are mixed together in the formal documents almost seemingly at random. So I am not the least surprised at your question.

The various categories of animals are…
Protected
International
Prohibited
Exempt
Exotic
Controlled
Commercial
Restricted 

All sea snakes come under the classification of “restricted”. They are grouped along with the dangerously venomous elapids and marine turtles and crocs. Yet irrespective of that, you basically cannot keep marine reptiles.

Blue


----------

